# D-Hacks Anavar 50mg



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Been off 4 weeks since any test prop and some SB stanzol and delta var 50mg, now I'm going to do D-Hacks var only cycle start a 50mg per day for a week to see what experiences I get, anyone used recent new batch's? I will update, thinking off Just running for 3- 4 weeks, as under endo specialist.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

topdog said:


> Been off 4 weeks since any test prop and some SB stanzol and delta var 50mg, now I'm going to do D-Hacks var only cycle start a 50mg per day for a week to see what experiences I get, anyone used recent new batch's? I will update, thinking off Just running for 3- 4 weeks, as under endo specialist.


Thanks for the heads up on the other thread! Will be keeping a close eye on this one.

I've only bought 1 tub for now to see how they are, need another 3, but will see how you get on. I'm hoping for good things from these considering the rest of his products.

When are you starting?


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

shadow4509 said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the other thread! Will be keeping a close eye on this one.
> 
> I've only bought 1 tub for now to see how they are, need another 3, but will see how you get on. I'm hoping for good things from these considering the rest of his products.
> 
> When are you starting?


Tuesday after my blood tests for dermatology as under another specialist, on accutane but I save them, last blood test 5 weeks ago results alt @ 117 HIGH, test was @ 20nmol/l(normal is 10-37nmol/l) LH was undetectable alt being high will of been stanzol, get alt rechecked monday will have dropped as been clean. ( told endo must be new protein powder lol)


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Hoping to use this in a month or two,half way through my cut, so interested in responses also.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

keep a log, update as well bloods before/after, staying off test for a bit(through this var only, as did Orbis prop and finished 2 weeks prior to last bloods and test levels still high,


----------



## wikidme (Apr 26, 2013)

im using d-hax var at the moment, im not sure how well its dosed but im sure there is anavar in there, I get reduced appetite on it and ive had slightly increased vascularity. Stomach also appears slightly tighter.

The pumps are there also, I got such bad pumps in my biceps the other day that they were immobilized and I couldnt move them lol.

been on it 2 weeks 100mg per day so far.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

wikidme said:


> im using d-hax var at the moment, im not sure how well its dosed but im sure there is anavar in there, I get reduced appetite on it and ive had slightly increased vascularity. Stomach also appears slightly tighter.
> 
> The pumps are there also, I got such bad pumps in my biceps the other day that they were immobilized and I couldnt move them lol.
> 
> been on it 2 weeks 100mg per day so far.


Sounds like var to me


----------



## R20B (Apr 18, 2012)

wikidme said:


> im using d-hax var at the moment, im not sure how well its dosed but im sure there is anavar in there, I get reduced appetite on it and ive had slightly increased vascularity. Stomach also appears slightly tighter.
> 
> The pumps are there also, I got such bad pumps in my biceps the other day that they were immobilized and I couldnt move them lol.
> 
> been on it 2 weeks 100mg per day so far.


What bodyfat % are you? Are you bulking or cutting?


----------



## wikidme (Apr 26, 2013)

R20B said:


> What bodyfat % are you? Are you bulking or cutting?


high bodyfat over 20% , im cutting. im on test 1g per week and low carb diet


----------



## R20B (Apr 18, 2012)

That's good your seeing vascularity then!


----------



## wikidme (Apr 26, 2013)

R20B said:


> That's good your seeing vascularity then!


only in my hands and arms/ forearms im seeing it. the increase in my hands has been VERY noticeable though.

the inhibition of appetite is the big give away for the presence of anavar. imo. that is also very noticeable.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

wikidme said:


> only in my hands and arms/ forearms im seeing it. the increase in my hands has been VERY noticeable though.
> 
> the inhibition of appetite is the big give away for the presence of anavar. imo. that is also very noticeable.


Everything sounds good so far wikidme. Planning on ordering some myself soon.


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

Getting them sides only 2 weeks in is great IMO

Used the var 2times now and it's the best I've used by far. Pumps. Strength, veins, hardness, defo proper var and doesn't feel like it's been cut with anything else like winny or dbol witch I have experienced with other labs var. wouldn't recommend using var less than 8 weeks IMO. If want good results of hardness ect within less than 6 weeks then use winny. Cycles for like 8+ weeks Use var it just cuts up the mid section like nothing other!

Can't wait to try hacks winny and Tbol in few weeks


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes there are limited re sellers various limited sites, hence it took my source a while to get the new range. I will keep all updates from before bloods and after. Keep my thread from being ruined please guys.


----------



## Markluke (Nov 5, 2013)

Just started my delta anavar 50 mg in week 1 so bout the 12-15 day mark I will keep you posted ...as said above tho my vascularity is on the up so by week two im expecting strength increase


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2014)

Milky said:


> :thumbup1:


What happened to all the posts on this thread Milky lol.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

The d hacks clen iv got are really good im also interested in using the var as well.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Yeah X2 I've tried the whole range and very impressed so would be interested to try the dhacks aas products too.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Spawn of Haney said:


> What happened to all the posts on this thread Milky lol.


op asked me to clean it up mate.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey guys Day one has begun at 50mg, started after having my bloods done  , won't/can't upload pic's white tabs stamped D-Hacks.


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

hey bro, your going to like the var trust! but not sure at 50mg per day and for only 4 weeks though lol, var needs to be run at 75-100mg and for no less than 7weeks ish, in order to get good affects. my advice is stick to winny if only doing short cycle.

i current on week 6 of d-hacks var 100mg per day. very happy! starting to see abs for the 1st time in my life lol, veins popping up here there and everywhere, pumps are crazy but also a pain when trying to work. and strength has rocketed, gains did start around week 3 though

i have used few other labs var in the past. and not been very happy, this var is the only var that i can feel is actual var if no what i mean bro, i used bonavar 5mg's back in the day thai pharma and that was also real var but cost me over a months wage for 1 cycle lol.

have also noticed its very limited to re-sellers, when i asked my re-seller why he doesn't sell it he said coz its to expensive even in bulk to sell at a profit :confused1: is var really that expensive to make.


----------



## scottg2540 (Feb 26, 2013)

Heard a few good reviews about d hacks var thinking of doing 8 week cycle once I get paid end of January


----------



## NotSoBig (Jun 28, 2013)

Roll on the Tbol


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Bluemoon9 said:


> hey bro, your going to like the var trust! but not sure at 50mg per day and for only 4 weeks though lol, var needs to be run at 75-100mg and for no less than 7weeks ish, in order to get good affects. my advice is stick to winny if only doing short cycle.
> 
> i current on week 6 of d-hacks var 100mg per day. very happy! starting to see abs for the 1st time in my life lol, veins popping up here there and everywhere, pumps are crazy but also a pain when trying to work. and strength has rocketed, gains did start around week 3 though
> 
> ...


Yes mate Var is expensive hence why some less repitable labs cut it with winny or use winny completely and lable it as var.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Sustanation said:


> Yes mate Var is expensive hence why some less repitable labs cut it with winny or use winny completely and lable it as var.


Very true. I'd go far as to say there isn't actually that much real var around if you see how expensive it is...

EDIT

Saying that, I've used D-Hacks gear and always found it spot on so not sure about this one. Will be an interesting thread to watch


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Ok guys, here is where I am at 1 week in, straight away pumps are good, strength is up as back session on Sunday seen me lift some weights easy even after having time off over xmas and doms hit me last night, still running var only, going to continue at 50mg for now think I will hit 100mg on week 2, but I am impressed, my upper body great pumps yet to do legs as under going physio, will keep you guys posted,


----------



## Markluke (Nov 5, 2013)

Week 2 and half of the var and I feel like a veiny beast ...my strength has gone up loads ...reppin 47kg dumbbells for 12 ...when four weeks ago was struggling with 40s for 8...my delta var 50mg is blue and I honestly don't know whether it has winny in aswell but it is defo working lol

My neck and arms are pumped constantly


----------



## luke.lean (Sep 6, 2013)

What's the half life of var could you take it for 4 weeks have a week off then continue???


----------



## Markluke (Nov 5, 2013)

I would say take it for a minimum of 8 weeks. ...personally I am running it for 8 weeks as a kick start for test e and test p cycle. ...

Was doing dbol but had a underdosed batch that I got for free from body nutrition labs and they were ****e so switched to delta var

Too answer your question the half life is roughly 9 hours


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

luke.lean said:


> What's the half life of var could you take it for 4 weeks have a week off then continue???


You could, but there would be sod all point.

Run it for at least 8 weeks straight at a decent dose or don't bother.


----------



## Markluke (Nov 5, 2013)

X2 as I said ....takes a while to kick in normally about week 2for most


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Markluke said:


> X2 as I said ....takes a while to kick in normally about week 2for most


No offence bud, but could you start your own thread. The OP has started this thread in relation to D-Hacks anavar. You are using another lab and confusing the thread slightly.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Markluke said:


> I would say take it for a minimum of 8 weeks. ...personally I am running it for 8 weeks as a kick start for test e and test p cycle. ...
> 
> Was doing dbol but had a underdosed batch that I got for free from body nutrition labs and they were ****e so switched to delta var
> 
> Too answer your question the half life is roughly 9 hours


Tried delta myself was ok , plz keep this Thread in relation to why I started it plz or i will get it cleaned up! Thanks guys all info is appreciated.


----------



## Markluke (Nov 5, 2013)

Sorry guys ...mis read two different threads and posted on wrong one ...sorry ...****in I phone grrrrrr


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

topdog said:


> Ok guys, here is where I am at 1 week in, straight away pumps are good, strength is up as back session on Sunday seen me lift some weights easy even after having time off over xmas and doms hit me last night, still running var only, going to continue at 50mg for now think I will hit 100mg on week 2, but I am impressed, my upper body great pumps yet to do legs as under going physio, will keep you guys posted,


Ok I will start mine too you've twisted my arm


----------



## Lawrence 82 (Jun 1, 2012)

started d hacks anavar on sat at 100mg pd may push it up abit see how it goes, will report back......... on 250mg zafa sus e10days and orbis tren A 300mg pw...

alot less gear than im used to, gunna see how i get on.. so far slight loss of appetite on the var


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Got mine on the weekend should be good by the looks of it.


----------



## NotSoBig (Jun 28, 2013)

Gonna order some in the following days - service has been spot on so far!


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

topdog said:


> Ok guys, here is where I am at 1 week in, straight away pumps are good, strength is up as back session on Sunday seen me lift some weights easy even after having time off over xmas and doms hit me last night, still running var only, going to continue at 50mg for now think I will hit 100mg on week 2, but I am impressed, my upper body great pumps yet to do legs as under going physio, will keep you guys posted,


Tempted to run at 50mg if you are already experiencing these things. Sounds to be properly dosed!


----------



## LastActionGT (Nov 1, 2013)

What Pct are you going to run. Just curious as I want to do the same


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

you guys are all lucky

I cant find anyone to source this from up my way

Either get Rohm,Delta or BD Var

Would love to try D-hacks Var tho from all the feeback on here


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Dazarms said:


> you guys are all lucky
> 
> I cant find anyone to source this from up my way
> 
> ...


lol pms incoming to u i bet


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Dazarms said:


> you guys are all lucky
> 
> I cant find anyone to source this from up my way
> 
> ...


You never know,after that brick to the head of a hint someone may contact you LOL.


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

GolfDelta said:


> You never know,after that brick to the head of a hint someone may contact you LOL.


Ha all I no is I need some good Var for next cycle and heard alot good reports on this stuff

Would love give it a shot

Was going to go for just either the Rohm or Delta or BD one's


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

how does it compare to BD.EU?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Cronus said:


> how does it compare to BD.EU?


I can get bd.eu but I have been advised by people it probably isn't var because of price,

But it is only a few £'s cheaper than the D hacks??

Edit: and the D hacks tablets are twice the strength!


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Bump!


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Help me out with this one so can decide if I should buy the d


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm not comparing any labs so go off my feed back or start your own thread, so far good week 2 going on 100mg arms arms are solid


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

topdog said:


> I'm not comparing any labs so go off my feed back or start your own thread, so far good week 2 going on 100mg arms arms are solid


Ok top dog I'm going to take your word for it, don't let me down


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

3and half weeks in now feeling great!!  abs are coming more visible! You taking anything to help with pumps topdog?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

What kind of diet you on, can't see var being that effective at burning fat and getting the abs out


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

who said the var was doing all the work mate?

my diet is nailed! cardio every day. its just helping bring the abs out thats all. its also been known that anavar helps! cut up the mid section. so after doing research.

have had my weight right down before but could never get abs to come through. but now they are  have more new veins today ha ha


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

ethan2009 said:


> who said the var was doing all the work mate?
> 
> my diet is nailed! cardio every day. its just helping bring the abs out thats all. its also been known that anavar helps! cut up the mid section. so after doing research.
> 
> have had my weight right down before but could never get abs to come through. but now they are  have more new veins today ha ha


What mg you on per day pal, how long you been on, are you using the d hacks?


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

ethan2009 said:


> 3and half weeks in now feeling great!!  abs are coming more visible! You taking anything to help with pumps topdog?


Hi coming onto week 2 @100mg today, arms are deffo more vascular, not taking anything else for the pumps, hoping to see a big difference this week, keep you guys informed but really happy.


----------



## NotSoBig (Jun 28, 2013)

@topdog Any noticeable changes this week mate?

@ethan2009 How about you mate?


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

NotSoBig said:


> @topdog Any noticeable changes this week mate?
> 
> @ethan2009 How about you mate?


Only 2weeks in feeling full and pumped, notice some acne appearing since upto 100mg could be from hcg I did prior?


----------



## carrerarich (Feb 26, 2012)

Update? I really want to this stuff as well since they've been back but sold

Out everywhere!


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

2nd week of using and still feeling full and pumped still getting some spots, unsure if this is the var? never had spots of var before,


----------



## carrerarich (Feb 26, 2012)

topdog said:


> 2nd week of using and still feeling full and pumped still getting some spots, unsure if this is the var? never had spots of var before,


Thanks for the update!


----------



## dazbcos1969 (Jun 10, 2011)

topdog said:


> 2nd week of using and still feeling full and pumped still getting some spots, unsure if this is the var? never had spots of var before,


Update?

Hows the cycle going?


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

dazbcos1969 said:


> Update?
> 
> Hows the cycle going?


Please see cycle change D-hacks var 50mg/Cambridge research as moved to that thread,but into 4th week looking very full hard and vascular , var will finish @ week 5 , then continuing my Cambridge cycle which will be week 3,

Week 1-2 1200mg week 3 eq @900mg till week 12

Week 1-12 900mg test e, also 4iu of hygetropin (pin wheel) all is going well, weight at start 13st 10 now 14st 3.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Starting mine sunday


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Dead lee said:


> Starting mine sunday


I'll be grabbing more once back in stock ready for pre summer


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2014)

topdog said:


> I'll be grabbing more once back in stock ready for pre summer


He's out of stock?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

I will wait for test results to come back before buying, but seem's like its getting best reviews out there at the moment.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

topdog said:


> I'll be grabbing more once back in stock ready for pre summer


Part of my pre holiday cycle.. I'm expecting good things to be honest after using the Clen and in a good position starting after this cut.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Spawn of Haney said:


> He's out of stock?


This week hopefully more


----------



## carrerarich (Feb 26, 2012)

On 2nd week tmrw. Will keep u all updated. Haven't felt

Much yet but I "seem" to be a bit more

Vascular and pumped


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

D-Hacks Var is great stuff, vascularity is fantastic and strength gains are epic. Once he has stock in I'd recommend it to anyone who's thinking about it.


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

carrerarich said:


> On 2nd week tmrw. Will keep u all updated. Haven't felt
> 
> Much yet but I "seem" to be a bit more
> 
> Vascular and pumped


I felt my strength gains after 3.5 - 4 weeks.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

update: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/255266-cycle-change-update-d-hacks-cambridge-research.html


----------



## DemonBarber (Oct 7, 2013)

D-Hacks anavar 50-Very under dosed product in my opinion.At 100 mg a day, third week I could compare it to 40-60 mg anavar from wildcat.Don't get me wrong p[lz its one of the better products I managed to buy after winny in delta anavar50 and winny in cambridge research(probably same lab )


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

DemonBarber said:


> D-Hacks anavar 50-Very under dosed product in my opinion.At 100 mg a day, third week I could compare it to 40-60 mg anavar from wildcat.Don't get me wrong p[lz its one of the better products I managed to buy after winny in delta anavar50 and winny in cambridge research(probably same lab )


Interesting.Actually only bad review i've come across regarding dhacks orals.Has your diet and training stayed exactly the same since switching labs?


----------



## goodfella1 (Mar 2, 2014)

DemonBarber said:


> D-Hacks anavar 50-Very under dosed product in my opinion.At 100 mg a day, third week I could compare it to 40-60 mg anavar from wildcat.Don't get me wrong p[lz its one of the better products I managed to buy after winny in delta anavar50 and winny in cambridge research(probably same lab )


What makes you believe that Cambridge research anavar is actually winstrol?


----------



## DemonBarber (Oct 7, 2013)

Well like I said please dont get me wrong its a good lab and a good product but if i had to compare it to something else..here it is..I doubt there's 50mg per pill.Thats it.Its not a bad review.Im trying to get good var since ages now, been off for a while and lost orientation whats ok whats not and tried few labs recently


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

DemonBarber said:


> Well like I said please dont get me wrong its a good lab and a good product but if i had to compare it to something else..here it is..I doubt there's 50mg per pill.Thats it.Its not a bad review.Im trying to get good var since ages now, been off for a while and lost orientation whats ok whats not and tried few labs recently


Kind of contradictory to say it's a good lab and product whilst saying it's underdosed lol.


----------



## DemonBarber (Oct 7, 2013)

goodfella1 said:


> What makes you believe that Cambridge research anavar is actually winstrol?


 at second week at 100mg of this "var" my joints was sore typical stuff that i have with winny ..


----------



## DemonBarber (Oct 7, 2013)

GolfDelta said:


> Kind of contradictory to say it's a good lab and product whilst saying it's underdosed lol.


stop mocking me mr.we all know how much gear is sold as a var .SO im happy to have sligtly underdosed rather than winny right?lol see wedinos for example


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

DemonBarber said:


> stop mocking me mr.we all know how much gear is sold as a var .SO im happy to have sligtly underdosed rather than winny right?lol see wedinos for example


I'm not mate lol just surprised tbh as pretty much all feedback I've seen has been positive and I've used dhacks oxys and winny myself and if I couldn't get pharma it's the only ugl I trust apart from Wildcat but can't handle the smell of bacon when I'm dieting haha.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2014)

No offence but anyone with such a low post count who comes on an says a labs this or isn't that, is taken with a pinch of salt.


----------



## goodfella1 (Mar 2, 2014)

DemonBarber said:


> at second week at 100mg of this "var" my joints was sore typical stuff that i have with winny ..


Im three weeks into a cycle using Cambridge vars and have no joint problems whatsoever, although I do believe they are under dosed!

what colour where the cr vars you used?


----------



## DemonBarber (Oct 7, 2013)

MIne aint negative either I mentioned it earlier don't get me wrong ppl /Just say .I know they r top notch now, i can feel it my self as im using it now..Just trying to say I had some better experiences with lower doses of other lab thats it


----------



## DemonBarber (Oct 7, 2013)

Spawn of Haney said:


> No offence but anyone with such a low post count who comes on an says a labs this or isn't that, is taken with a pinch of salt.


I'm guessing you are right.I was away for a while


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

DemonBarber said:


> stop mocking me mr.we all know how much gear is sold as a var .SO im happy to have sligtly underdosed rather than winny right?lol see wedinos for example


On Wedinos BSI var tested as.....var, and they are not exactly a stellar lab.

And without any proper testing you can only guess what's in a product, you can never be 100% sure, and this goes for every single lab and product out there unless it's legit pharma of course.


----------



## DemonBarber (Oct 7, 2013)

goodfella1 said:


> Im three weeks into a cycle using Cambridge vars and have no joint problems whatsoever, although I do believe they are under dosed!
> 
> what colour where the cr vars you used?


Yellow big tabs i still have some left can take pic to show


----------



## DemonBarber (Oct 7, 2013)

Dezw said:


> On Wedinos BSI var tested as.....var, and they are not exactly a stellar lab.
> 
> And without any proper testing you can only guess what's in a product, you can never be 100% sure, and this goes for every single lab and product out there unless it's legit pharma of course.


you might be right mr,i send there some var from Omega Pharma awful package and capsules white green and comes out as var in tests and 40mgs make me feel sick,gave me brick stomach do not mistake with lack of appetite  i think its all about the source at the end of the day?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

DemonBarber said:


> you might be right mr,i send there some var from Omega Pharma awful package and capsules white green and comes out as var in tests and 40mgs make me feel sick,gave me brick stomach do not mistake with lack of appetite  i think its all about the source at the end of the day?


So you have run delta, d hacks, wildcat, cambridge & omega labs var

You like your var..


----------



## DemonBarber (Oct 7, 2013)

o yeah .My fav one along with testo enan.Any problem with that?Testing labs and having opinion?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Was Mr Barber red before this thread or has he been getting negged?!


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

DemonBarber said:


> o yeah .My fav one along with testo enan.Any problem with that?Testing labs and having opinion?


You can have your opinion, but it will be taken with a pinch of salt from me..

I dont take anyone who's tried all the labs going seriously thats my opinion.. also people who have tried every product from the same one lab aren't taken seriously either.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Dead lee said:


> You can have your opinion, but it will be taken with a pinch of salt from me..
> 
> I dont take anyone who's tried all the labs going seriously thats my opinion.. also people who have tried every product from the same one lab aren't taken seriously either.


So you don't listen to anyone then lol probably the best way


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

boxer939 said:


> I negged he seemed argumentative for no reason
> 
> "Any problem with that?Testing labs and having opinion?"
> 
> No. No one said that. Get a grip.


Haha fair enough I just hadn't noticed if he was already red or not.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

m575 said:


> So you don't listen to anyone then lol probably the best way


There's times with a long standing lab it's possible to test a lot of the products, iv seen newer lab reviews and some people have tried the lot and its all awesome gear...

There's only so much gear you can squeeze in.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

DemonBarber said:


> you might be right mr,i send there some var from Omega Pharma awful package and capsules white green and comes out as var in tests and 40mgs make me feel sick,gave me brick stomach do not mistake with lack of appetite  i think its all about the source at the end of the day?


I've always been patient and use good reputable sources, if you buy from clowns then you get what you pay for, stay safe.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Dezw said:


> On Wedinos BSI var tested as.....var, and they are not exactly a stellar lab.
> 
> And without any proper testing you can only guess what's in a product, you can never be 100% sure, and this goes for every single lab and product out there unless it's legit pharma of course.


BSI are spot on IMO. They had ano iffy period at the beginning, probably due to getting too big too fast and not being able to keep up with orders. I stayed clear for a while but started trying a few of their products again recently and have been really impressed tbh. I'm gonna keep dabbling as long as they don't let me down.

My advice is to give them a second chance...their range is second to none IMO. And before the accusations start I am in no way connected to, do not run and do not get free BSI samples (although if any came my way it would be greatly appreciated haha)


----------



## DemonBarber (Oct 7, 2013)

Dezw said:


> I've always been patient and use good reputable sources, if you buy from clowns then you get what you pay for, stay safe.


Thanks mate i was away for a while sry testing now what is on the market atm just looking for opinion


----------



## DemonBarber (Oct 7, 2013)

ok I read the whole post..and true to that: it looked like I'm looking for argument for a while because I was bit angry because I felt like everybody jumped on me instead let me explain what I meant to say.I was away for a while and completely lost "knowledge"what is what on the "market"atm so I grabbed few boxes of known now labs and gave them a go.Few of them I stopped after 2-3 weeks because IN my opinion that wasn't anavar(bloat bf up sandy joints to much strenght to quick no fat burn)sorry its just simple facts I noticed .I'm pretty simple guy sry I'm 36 and I had anavar in my life quite few times..so I think I can see the difference ?.sorry I know you guys know there much more than i ever will about this stuff yet my opinion about dhacks is like above.So much **** is around recently (had unpleasant occasion to try it myself lol)and from all of them DHACKS IS THE BEST in my opinion .dont get me wrong please!.Its just IN MY OPINION UDERDOSED for 100mgsper 2 pills.Its like 10companies selling their stuff that is partially or not even anavar and then some lab actually relase real Anavar stating there's 50mg per pill and actually is 20 at least if no less and ppl jumping up happy because all the had lately was some dbol winny tamoxifen mixes porly mimicking anavar ?


----------

